# Keith Olbermann rules. Period.



## departuresong (Dec 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlHLSE-M_y0

Republicans are butthurt and Mr. Olbermann shows them no mercy. Gotta love it.


----------



## spaekle (Dec 20, 2009)

Keith Olbermann is such a pro at trolling Fox News. I love him.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't know how you guys put up with Glenn Beck. I mean, the others are awful as well but whenever I see Glenn Beck's baby face I just want to throw a machete in there.

Good god, they _do_ incite violence.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Dec 20, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> but whenever I see Glenn Beck's baby face I just want to throw a machete in there.


tell me about it. i don't know if you guys have them in europe, but here in the US, we get these half-hour programs that come on in theaters before they start playing a movie that advertise various television programs, DVDs or other movies for you to see. the last time i saw a movie, they were advertising glenn beck's radio show; he was crying pretty incessantly, saying, "if you don't listen to my radio show, i'll keep crying!!"

i really wanted him to keep crying.

the sad thing is, my dad agrees with him. glenn beck said before that we needed to kill every person in iran or something. my brother pointed out to my dad that that was, you know, _fucking insane_, and my dad said, "you mean you wouldn't?" :/


----------



## spaekle (Dec 20, 2009)

Every time I go into a book store and see his books on display, I'm all 'skjdlfdsfdskfjdskf FUCK HIM' and have to fight the urge to kick the stand over. :|


----------

